

Zenefits (YC W13) Lands $2.1M To Automate Startup HR - laks_srini_hn
http://techcrunch.com/2013/07/26/zenefits-lands-2-1m-from-venrock-maverick-aaron-levie-charlie-cheever-and-more-to-automate-startup-hr/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29

======
nwenzel
If there's anything begging to be fixed, it's the benefits administration
process. After using the traditional vendors for my last company, I'm ecstatic
to find something better. Think I'm going a little overboard over back office
software? Then you've never had to add dental coverage to an existing
employee.

------
andrewljohnson
I love ZenPayroll. Thought this might be related, but it's not.

~~~
barkerja
Are they ran by the same people? I ask because:
[http://www.zenefits.com/ZenPayroll](http://www.zenefits.com/ZenPayroll)

~~~
parkerconrad
We love Zenpayroll, but, sadly, no official relationship despite the name.

------
ket
Is solving the health insurance problem to single founders / freelancers much
more difficult than 2 founders? or is it much smaller market? Honest question,
because as far as I understand both Zenefits and SimplyInsured (both YC13 and
pretty similar market) do not address the |company| < 2 market.

~~~
thejteam
2 People and then you can get group insurance plans. Usually there are a
completely different set of plans for groups and individuals. The forms and
application process is different. The group process is usually more
difficult,which I guess is why that is what they are trying to solve.
Individual insurance is already as simple as filling out a form online.

------
tabako
Our company just started using Zenefits. Signing up for health insurance
online was way less painful than filling out paper forms, and they had good
summaries of the various plans.

------
ams6110
_Bob Kocher, who led Venrock’s investment, was a key player in helping to
write the Affordable Care Act_

Disgusting. Another bureaucrat seeking personal financial benefit from
regulations he helped to write.

~~~
lubos
You think payroll is complicated because of Obamacare? You're ridiculous.

------
sally888
Is there an API for Zenefits? Would be extremely useful for our clients.

~~~
parkerconrad
Not right now -- but something we'd like to do down the line. Am curious what
you'd want / how you'd use it. Feel free to reach out, parker [at] zenefits
dot com

